# Permesso Renewal Documents



## Jackster (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi. It is time for me to submit my application to renew my PdiS and I am getting conflicting information regarding the documentation I must provide when I submit the renewal application. Can anyone who has recently renewed their PdiS provide a list of the documents required? Thanks in advance.


----------

